# Quimby repaving (San Jose)



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I rode Quimby Road last week and apparently it's in the middle of repaving... parts of it will be much nicer in the end but in the meantime watch out for loose gravel. No hay bales for us amateurs... don't go down like Toms Skujins!


----------

